# xCode exclusif MAC APP STORE !



## TechTouchPro (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Sur le member center je me suis rendu compte qu'il faut un certificat pour publier une app sur le Mac AppStore et qu'il est dispo et utilisable qu'avec xCode !

Donc:

Toutes les AppS du Mac AppStore sont fait avec Xcode?

Si non comment mettre un certificat ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (6 Janvier 2011)

Le Mac App Store c'est le même fonctionnement que l'app store pour iOS, faut un compte développeur mac.


----------



## TechTouchPro (7 Janvier 2011)

Merci mais: -Je le savais déjà  -J'en ai un  =D


----------



## Calderan (7 Janvier 2011)

Le plus simple serait sans doute d'envoyer un mail à Apple pour avoir la procédure à suivre.


----------



## Nyx0uf (7 Janvier 2011)

Bha si tu sais il est où le problème ? :>


----------



## Rez2a (7 Janvier 2011)

J'imagine qu'Apple filtre les applis Mac de la même façon que les applis iPhone, elle doit rejeter celles faites en Java ou AS3... donc logiquement elles devraient toutes êtres codées en Obj-C, avec Xcode.


----------



## tatouille (7 Janvier 2011)

Rez2a a dit:


> J'imagine qu'Apple filtre les applis Mac de la même façon que les applis iPhone, elle doit rejeter celles faites en Java ou AS3... donc logiquement elles devraient toutes êtres codées en Obj-C, avec Xcode.



non t'as droit au C++ et Carbon / OpenGL , les applications ne doivent pas contenir un systeme de serial homemade, les applications doivent etre sous forme d'un package (PKG installer), les applications ne doivent pas etre moches, t'es taxé sur chaque vente download + apple fee == 10%**, 

le projet a commencé en decembre 2008 8-P pour ceux qui aiment les ragos internes aussi **.


----------

